

Ask HN: What's the best way for an American to buy an unlocked Xiaomi Mi4? - michaelpinto

It would be hard for me to just fly to China to buy one, so what&#x27;s the best American source? I see a few listed on Amazon and eBay but I&#x27;m afraid of getting ripped off.
======
runjake
Via a quick Googling:

[http://www.expansys-usa.com/xiaomi-mi4-smartphone-quad-
core-...](http://www.expansys-usa.com/xiaomi-mi4-smartphone-quad-core-3gb-
ram-16gb-264909/)

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DE...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=xiaomi+mi4&N=-1&isNodeId=1)

Both are reputable.

~~~
michaelpinto
runjake i owe you a coffee if you ever get to nyc!

thank you!

